# Dietes



## Secundino (Mar 13, 2018)

Has been flowering for months now with short lived, single flowers on long spikes, successively producing new buds: _Dietes iridioides_. Something like a South African walking iris, which is preparing flowering right now.





As it is not a commonly known plant I wanted to share with you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2018)

thats nice. Ive seen 'blue' ones before, I think.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 15, 2018)

_Dietes grandiflora_, which has more blue in it, is considered a potentially invasive species in NSW. Perhaps you saw these; or a walking iris, which come completely in blue and are similar at a first look.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow, that is beautiful! Is it in the iris family?


----------



## Secundino (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2018)

Secundino said:


> _Dietes grandiflora_, which has more blue in it, is considered a potentially invasive species in NSW. Perhaps you saw these; or a walking iris, which come completely in blue and are similar at a first look.



that's it! Thanks.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 17, 2018)

For comparison, the first flowers of the season opened right today, _Neomarica cf. northiana_: 




These flowers are also short lived and some 8cm across, with strongly down flexed tepals.


----------

